# Cat Fancy mag - centerfold ;-)



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

Is Tiikiri's grandsire GC, RW Blue Isles Jimmybuffett of Tyjunsee :heart
He is a hunky kitty. I love seeing pictures of my little man's family tree. It's even cooler that he is in a long-standing magazine.


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

pics???


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

The one I got in the mail today is of Norwegian Forest Cat kittens.


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

Hmm, this is March, 2011 issue. It is a sort of lavendar/blue background with a Siamese on the front. It also has the Egyptian Mau in the lower right corner. Kinda a small issue. 
This is a link to the picture they used. The really funny thing is they photoshopped his umm, boy parts, out of the Cat Fancy photo. 

Enlarged picture

So yeah, Tiik's grandsire.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

He's a _very_ handsome cat. Who looks like he thinks he was born to be a model


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh wow.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Great pic! Funny about the photoshopping of his man parts though!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah yea, that's the one I got last month. Beautiful cat.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Meowwww!


----------



## carnivorouszoo (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, look at the lines on that cat! Wow, just . . . wow. Ya only see that on purebred pretties though, most of my feline friends have been blocky or beasties on steroids lol. Only one that came even close to being that sleek was my Oddball a blue russian mix.


----------

